# Discharge+Sticky clear colostrum...foaling soon???



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

Sounds close to me... if the milk is dripping out then there is a good chance of her going tonight...


----------



## Sol (May 2, 2010)

really?  this is my first foal...i was planning on her waiting until her owner comes back and i guess i am kind of worried. i have never done hands on foaling..lol. her milk wasn't really dripping,but when barely squeezed it came right out. what could the discharge be? it looked like she was in heat discharge...is this normal? she seemed to be nibbling her hay...does that mean she is fine tonight or does it matter? if it is the majority of votes that she will foal tonight i will try to get someone to cover me at work and stay at the stable tonight...


----------



## Sol (May 2, 2010)

anyone


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

I am by no means experienced, I am sitting here watching my first mare in foal now, but from what you describe, yes, to me she sounds close... my mare seems and looks as if shes about to pop, shows most of the signs everynight, and still has NO discharge. I believe this could maybe be her mucous plug... but hopefully someone with more experience will comment soon and have an idea. I also have a thread going. I have lots of pics and even a video from a month ago if u want to check it out just for comparison. Good Luck!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh... and here are some things people have been telling me to look for:
is her tummy in a "V"?
is her vulva relaxed?... if u compare to my mare, the May 1st night pictures her vulva is relaxed and the May 1st day pictures its not so much
sweating in flank or on neck?
was her milk white?
tail rubbing, stretching, laying down more frequently?

also you can do a thread search for foaling mare? and it may have some more info!


----------



## Sol (May 2, 2010)

sssmith said:


> Oh... and here are some things people have been telling me to look for:
> is her tummy in a "V"? Not that i noticed...
> is her vulva relaxed?... i think so,but i have never seen a horse foal so i don't really know the norm
> sweating in flank or on neck? no sweating when i checked her a couple hours ago
> ...


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you! Shes come a LONG way... 
Do you know how old she is and if this is her first baby or not? And when you say a week from her "due dat" , is she a week from 320 or 340? I ask because from my readings so far, most mares foal between day 320 and 370... LOL. BIG WINDOW!


----------



## Sol (May 2, 2010)

hmm...i think her owner said she is...11?...maybe. i know she has had a few foals before with no problems. they actually weren't positive as to when EXACTLY she was bred (since they usually breed them for several days)...i THINK her due date is about the 10th...

my friend bought her already bred so the exact breeding date will be impossible to find


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, since she has had foals in the past she will probably have a pretty good bag. If you noticed any "honey" looking sticky fluid on the tips of her nipples, this could have been what they refer to as waxing... Im pretty sure the majority of the time it means foaling will occur in the next 6-48 hours... but not all mares wax... Can you have someone go to the barn and check on her and give you an update? If not, if it were me, I would take off work and check on her. Since she has had foals in the past with no issues, even if you dont check on her everything will probably be okay, but I always say better safe than sorry... of course, thats probably why I have been a sleep deprived zombie for the past month  Good luck!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

discharge could be anything. how much discharge is it? here is the first video to our mare foaling. and like the first minute is of what i came up to about 2 minutes before she foaled. when you see this GET READY!


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Most mares will have an obvious discharge..ie, "plug", 24 to 72 hours before foaling. It is the cervical plug releasing, opening the passage for the foal to come through there. I have even had a mare wait 4 days to foal after passing her cervical plug. And the plug is usually white, thick goopy discharge that drips/slimes out of the mare for a day or so. 

If she has ample amounts of sticky colostrum right in her teats....even if it's clear....then she should be close to foaling. A lot of my mare's milk won't turn white until a few hours before foaling, but the stickiness is almost always there. 

How is the mare acting? Any pain or discomfort?


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Just saw your post, lilkitty. Cool video! Yeah, that is not discharge....that is your mare's _water breaking_. I think the OP is just seeing the plug passing on her mare. Is that right, Sol?


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

I think maybe she took off work  She hasnt posted for awhile and she was very consistent before.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah juna. the discharge the mare had efore was just VERY slow reptitive dripping. untill that happened and then it all snowballed until i had my baby boy on the ground. = )


----------



## Sol (May 2, 2010)

phew...well...she didn't foal last night after all. I rushed over there as soon as I got off work at 7 and no foal. I was going to go back lost night,but i talked to the owner's son and he agreed to stop by and look. She wasn't having discharge that I saw while I was there,but her milk bag is quite full. So we filled her straw with the hay in case. I wish I could stay there and watch her,but now I have to work again in a little bit  Thankfully her owner is coming home tomorrow so hopefully she will just wait a wee bit longer. thank-you all for your advice and help!


----------

